# Selling stock radio



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

I finally broke down and replaced the stock radio, and I had a couple of questions about selling it:

1. Any idea what these go for? (It's in good shape and everything works, I just wanted a modern audio system.)
2. The buyer only needs the "Radio PIN" from the security card, right?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Buyer needs the PIN, yep.

However since so many people have replaced theirs wither aftermarket systems, they are worth very little. Maybe $50 if you are lucky.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You also need to follow for sale guidelines on this forum before attempting to sell an item, the rules are in the For Sale Section.

Correct, a PIN is necessary. If you do not have a PIN for that radio the radio is worthless. The VIN from which that radio came is required to obtain the PIN. A dealer is not to obtain the PIN unless the radio owner can prove the VIN is his. Of course there is always ways to circumvent the system. 

Radio worth? Many have upgraded from this OEM unit, many don't like it, mine is fine I have no issues. If it were me selling I'd try and move it I dunno what the worth is. Others on here who have sold theirs can give you an idea.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Not trying to sell anyone anything (I was thinking ebay) - just wanted to see if it was worth the bother, and make sure I didn't sell someone a useless radio. If it's $50 if I'm lucky, I'll probably just stick it on a shelf somewhere.

Just so much GM stupidity - it would have been a great radio when I was in high school, but at the time, a 30k+ car should have at least had the option for XM, GPS, MP3, or bluetooth. It's a shame - it's a great car, but they botched so many of the little things.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bills_zpam said:


> Not trying to sell anyone anything (I was thinking ebay) - just wanted to see if it was worth the bother, and make sure I didn't sell someone a useless radio. If it's $50 if I'm lucky, I'll probably just stick it on a shelf somewhere.
> 
> Just so much GM stupidity - it would have been a great radio when I was in high school, but at the time, a 30k+ car should have at least had the option for XM, GPS, MP3, or bluetooth. It's a shame - it's a great car, but they botched so many of the little things.


I wouldn't call attaching a PIN to the radio as stupid, I would seek solace in the fact that if some SOB stole my radio to make money on it the radio would be useless. Anti-theft is not stupid. Stupid is not having the pin codes that are to follow this car. It's quite simple to get these codes by going to a former Pontiac dealer and showing proof of ownership. Those who do not research this car before buying allow their ignorance of this car detract from enjoying it.

I do agree they botched some little things along with design flaws, but the anti-theft is not one. :cheers


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Not disagreeing with the PIN for the radio. (I still have the security card stashed away, just like they said.) The stupidity was putting that radio in in the first place. I still have one of the window stickers boasting about how it beats the 330 and G35 in performance tests - but both are "luxury" cars. If they really wanted it to compete against these, they needed to do a little better than AM/FM/CD. (The other thing that really bothers me is that I always lock the doors or turn the traction control off when I shift into second. However, the window controls in the middle have grown on me - makes much more sense when you're driving a stick, you don't have to shift hands). My wife drives a G37, and we almost got a 335. The GTO is still a much better car to drive, but the other two are much nicer places to be. My point was just that they really made a fantastic car, but completely blew it on the details.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

It's a little laminated card the size of a credit card that says "IMPORTANT SECURITY INFORMATION". I found mine stashed away with the rest of the paperwork from when I bought the car.


----------



## 1QWIK7 (May 23, 2011)

Wait so if you don't have the security card, you have to go to a gm dealer and prove the radio/car is yours to obtain the code to make the stock radio worth it? Lol

Great i was gonna list mine on ebay this week. Guess ill just toss it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1QWIK7 said:


> *Wait so if you don't have the security card, you have to go to a gm dealer and prove the radio/car is yours to obtain the code to make the stock radio worth it?* Lol
> 
> Great i was gonna list mine on ebay this week. Guess ill just toss it.


Yep that's the way its "supposed" to work. If you have proof of ownership of the car take the proof to a former Pontiac dealer and obtain the security codes. You will need the codes at some point if you have BCM issues, programming of keys etc.


----------

